# New rig boots up for a second and stops



## Primatee (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello eveyone. I assambled a mining rig recently,but not too good it appears. Either i did something wrong(more probable) or i got a faulty part. 
GPU - RX5700XT(x5)
MOB - Biostar tb250-btc pro
PSU - Seasonic platinum 1200
CPU - just a simple i3
Ive started with one gpu and just my ssd and nothing. Turns on and stops right away. Dont know what im doing  wrong. If anyone could help would be much appricated. I can see the fan on the cpu and psu turn on for a second and stop.


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

Welcome to TPU! 

I'd first, check everything is plugged in correctly and works from the main board itself.  I think if I recall, I always had a card in the main slot, then I used the PCIe connections for the rest...    
Secondly, make sure the kit does work in another PC (GPU more so, CPU could be completely different socket etc. but then same for the RAM.  If you can try the PSU.
Third, I'd take out the CPU and make sure nothing is bent in the socket, then make sure nothing is wrong on the underside of the CPU.  If any pads are missing, it might not work.

Then let us know how you get on


----------

